# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  und ab zum Gardasee

## hanglooose

Hallo Surfer aus dem Sden,

Ich suche Surfer aus dem Raum (Tirol-Sdtirol) die bei besonders Windreichen Tagen zum Gardasee fahren. In der Frh hin und am Abend wieder retour. Man teilt sich die Fahrtspesen und kommt somit fter zum Surfen. 
Auto vorhanden.

Georg
0043 676 7114462
greenbananaa3@gmail.com

Hangloose

----------

